

A bit of free advice for Skype -- understand your product - bborud
http://blog.borud.no/2011/04/free-advice-for-skype.html

======
edw
Good advice, but I'm still with the guy who thought giving Skype free advice
was casting pearls before swine. If the Skype UI sucks and they're not willing
to employ talented product designers, let some other company take advantage of
that oversight. By employing talented people.

